# Broken Arrow Bowhunters, Coleta Illinois



## Dirty Birch (Oct 18, 2011)

My dad, Larry Matchett and brother, Matt Matchett, circa1972.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just saw this. Yes I'm still kicking, competing & bowhunting. I was one of the original members & a friend of your Dads. We had some fun times in those young days. I built your dads Forgewood arrows for his 1st trip out west with Jim Ribordy. I also attended a hunt a couple years b/4 his passing up at Red Deer Lodge. I have a video of that someplace & will look for it. IF I find it, I will send you a private message & get your mailing address to send you a DVD.. I moved to Iowa over 20 years ago but still only 45 min from Rock Falls. My son lives there & is an accomplished bowhunter now (in his mid 40s). Noel is still around but have no information on how he is doing or where he lives. I heard he is around Sterling but don't really know. Lots of great memeories about Broken Arrow & your dad. WE did a ton of work on that range.. My deer season has been a bust so far this season. I don't shoot Does anymore & since I've arrowed a wide varity of Bucks set a goal for my next one (In my state). Took my son on hisfirst Antelope hunt last year & he got a nice Buck the 3rd day. I passed 1 little guy I "think" I could have taken (20 yds). This was my 5th trip & I've filled b/4. Anyway, few of the old BAB fellas left. A few pics to share with you. I have a facebook page Bowhunting North America Videos (no longer make videos) if you friend request. I post things on bowhunting about those in the RF area bowhunting. Take care. Oh, my son bought 15 acres near Mercer, Ws a few weeks ago. We'll be up in that area come spring to make some improvements. He's going to build a cabin there.


----------



## Dirty Birch (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi John, Thanks for replying. I was in camp at least one of the years you made camp up here with dad. I now live a little over a 1/4 mile through the woods from Red Deer. Been here since 2008 after retiring from the Sheriff's Office in Henry County, Illinois.
Love the stories from that old archery club in Coletta. I remember the weekends preparing, moving and setting the clubhouse there at the range, field shoots, broadhead shoots with cardboard silhouettes, work parties and on and on.. After a few of us started an archery club in Kewanee, IL called Lost Arrow Bowhunters, I met Curt Dahlstrom, who was president of BAB at that time. I made it back out there in the 90's for some shoots and a bowhunter education course or two with Curt.

Great Memories for me and my family for sure!


----------

